

EU Plots against the Pirate Bay - ojbyrne
http://torrentfreak.com/eu-plots-pirate-bay-ban-and-piracy-clampdown-090201/

======
palish
"It’s proposed that ISPs should disconnect subscribers who share copyrighted
content, based on information provided by the entertainment industry."

Because the entertainment industry is completely fair and balanced.

------
Hexstream
Breaking the back button should be a capital offense.

